# Crow Hunting...?



## take EM' close

I've hunted them before but I just waited for a pass shot. How do you set up for these in a field...are they like geese? What are some tips on calling?? Also how could I make some decoys or does anyone know where they are sold CHEAP!!!??? Thanks and any tips and what not will be greatly apprecitated!!! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I have never hunted them, but they actually had a crow hunting episode on the Outdoors Channel this summer. They used an electronic call and hid along a fence line that ajoined a sunflower field. They made it sound like crows were very skeptical birds and that you had to remain rather still because of their good eyesight.


----------



## roosterbooster

Saw the same program. It was weird to watch people in camo hunting crows! :eyeroll:


----------



## take EM' close

i've hunted them just not in a field. Get out and try it sometime its way fun but hard!! got gotta be a good shot and know when to take shots or you wont get any!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I should try it. We are always looking for "excuses" to go shooting! :beer:


----------



## take EM' close

I usually will find their flight route which is pretty easy here in Wyoming and then I just usually sit kind of by a place where they like to flight or set down for a break and I usually will get a few low passes. You can also find their roost and sometimes you will have 1,000's upon 1,000 of crows comin in!!! Go to crowbusters.com (hope this isn't spam) and look around there, there is quite a bit of good info about the sport

................

well anyway, anyone have any good tips on setting up in a field. Bought a owl decoy today but I'm not really sure how to use it with the crows. What's the best way to setup owl and crow decoys together?!!??


----------



## Lance Pardee

We hunt crows all the time here in Iowa. It's a blast. We hunt them on the frozen rivers, and lakes, and in fields. We usually find big consentration of them and set up fairly close. We use our Finisher blinds and set the owl decoy in the open where it can be seen easily. We then set up the crow decoys all around. We use around a dozen of them. If there is snow on the ground we'll put some water with red food coloring in it down, this really draws them in. We use electronic and mouth calls to call them in. These birds can be spookier than Pintails, and blacks, and other times they'll just bomb ya while your standing there. They are great target practice, and your really helping get rid of a bird that is a pain in the butt. The most we've ever taken at one shoot is 127 in an hour and a half in the frozen back waters of the Mississippi when the fish weren't biting. This is a blast to do. We all most all ways have the electronic call, and the decoys in the trucks when we're hunting. More then once they've saved the day when nothing else was going on. I hope that this helps ya out. If you have any more questions let me know. I'd be glad to help any body get out there and shoot these pains in the butts.[/code]


----------



## STEVE ERWIN

An effectibe way we do it is to shoot a number of kangaroos and set them up on open ground in front of good natural hides in a number of different places on a property, and leave them for a few days so crows become used to feeding on them, then go around to the 'bait stations' and have some fun. Has anyone noticed that when u shoot a crow, the others with it often go nuts, and will fly back over the dead one? Wich is great as it allows for follow up shots.


----------



## pigeon plucker

The best way to shot crows is sitting in a wood and waiting for them about 35 yards up and having a go but the best thing is swinging onto a crow and shoting thou the trees and twigs the best me and my dad have had is about 10 in an afternoon :sniper:


----------

